# Introducing New Bundle



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thought I would share a picture of two, and when the breeder sends me more, I'll update them, until she finally makes it home!! 

No name yet, Open for suggestions!!

1 Week:








2.5















We saw her today at 4 weeks, and she has changed so much. Will get updated pictures soon!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awwwww beautiful little face


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Awww what breed is she???


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

what an adorable puppy ! can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

She is a sheltie. In those pictures she still looks like a little bundle. lol. When we saw her today though at 4 weeks, her nose is starting to come out and her hair is getting fluffy. lol. AND the color will throw some people off, she is a merle color head white. The merles in her litter I've never really seen, they are such a light pewter color, very silvery. lol. I know it will darken with age, but I've never seen it so light.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is really beautiful! If she were a boy I would be tempted to call her "Sterling"


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Cute puppy! I'm so glad you guys found a breeder that you like. I can't wait to see pictures as the puppy grows up.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

She is precious! Here are some name suggestions. I like rare "people" names with relevant meanings for dogs, so they may not be to your taste...


Anwen - means "very beautiful" in Welsh
Thalia - derived from Greek words meaning "to blossom" (pronounced "Tall-EE-Uh")
Estelle - French version of Stella meaning "star"
Ayla - means "moonlight" or "halo" in Turkish
Blanche - from a nickname meaning "white, fair" in French
Eirian - means "bright, beautiful" in Welsh (pronounced "Air-EE-An")
Gwyneira - means "white snow" in Welsh (I had a pet rat that I named this, pronounced "Gwin-AIR-Uh")
Phoebe - means "bright, pure" in Greek

And some not-so-rare suggestions that just sound nice:

Evie
Ruby
Luna
Emma
Clara
Alice
Annie
Ella
Mabel (my mom's dog)
Cora
Lola (another of my mom's dogs)
Lily
Rose/Rosie
Edith
Lena
Lucy
Elsie
Ruthie
Susie (Susie's Law!)
Sadie
Sally
Lydia
Georgia/Georgie
Mollie
Eliza
Isis
Josie
Sophie/Sophia
Allie
Millie
Callie
Winifred (my aunt's dog, called Winnie)
Myra
Violet
Fiona
Olivia
Elsa


I'll stop for now  If you want any more just let me know!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Although you'd never know it by my dogs' names (we see how often I get to name them) I am really into Gaelic, old engish, Native American and Magic n Myth type names..


Daenerys said:


> She is precious! Here are some name suggestions. I like rare "people" names with relevant meanings for dogs, so they may not be to your taste...
> 
> 
> Anwen - means "very beautiful" in Welsh
> ...


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

RedGermanPinscher said:


> Although you'd never know it by my dogs' names (we see how often I get to name them) I am really into Gaelic, old engish, Native American and Magic n Myth type names..


Faolan's name is Irish and means "little wolf"  http://www.behindthename.com/name/faola10n

No idea if I am pronouncing it the correct gaelic way, though. I say it "FAY-oh-lawn".

And I didn't name Legend or my cats.


----------



## Petlawn (Nov 28, 2012)

She is beautiful... sorry to ask which breed is this?


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

My goodness, what a cutie! You better keep us updated  I love Shelties, I plan on having one in the future...so it's really fun to see pics of other peoples Shelties! ^.^

~IJMB


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Aww thank you everyone for the suggestions, we are interested in magic names or unique names.So a lot of those worked, i like names from other countries too. We found Zemma, winter in Russia.I think its pretty, fiance is unsure.lol.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

So my fiance picked out a name... (kennel Name)s Charming Moonlight, call name: Luna.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Even though it's a moon reference, I hope she grows up to be as charming and loveable as Luna Lovegood.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Daenerys said:


> Faolan's name is Irish and means "little wolf"  http://www.behindthename.com/name/faola10n
> 
> No idea if I am pronouncing it the correct gaelic way, though. I say it "FAY-oh-lawn".
> 
> And I didn't name Legend or my cats.


There is a 50% chance that my LO due in February will be named Faolan. Its pronounced fwail-awn. We are going to 'mericanize it, though, and just call him fay-lan (that's if the coin lands the right way lol)

OP, I can't wait to see more pics of you pup!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

marsha=whitie said:


> There is a 50% chance that my LO due in February will be named Faolan. Its pronounced fwail-awn. We are going to 'mericanize it, though, and just call him fay-lan (that's if the coin lands the right way lol)
> 
> OP, I can't wait to see more pics of you pup!


We aren't too far off with our pronunciation, then! It does sound quite like Fail-awn when you string all the sounds together. Just left out the "w" sound in the beginning.  Where'd you get your pronunciation? Seems like every website I check gives a different one, and I don't know anyone Irish that could tell me.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

blenderpie said:


> Even though it's a moon reference, I hope she grows up to be as charming and loveable as Luna Lovegood.


I never even thought about her!! Its all the same, moonlight is magical. lol.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Daenerys said:


> We aren't too far off with our pronunciation, then! It does sound quite like Fail-awn when you string all the sounds together. Just left out the "w" sound in the beginning.  Where'd you get your pronunciation? Seems like every website I check gives a different one, and I don't know anyone Irish that could tell me.


http://www.babynamesofireland.com/f-names

HA, this site has quite a few pronunciations!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Being that there are Three main dialects and several sub-dialects of the Irish (Gaelic) language all pronunciations and spellings are likely to be correct. Just depends on what part of the country you are talking about..


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

RedGermanPinscher said:


> Being that there are Three main dialects and several sub-dialects of the Irish (Gaelic) language all pronunciations and spellings are likely to be correct. Just depends on what part of the country you are talking about..


That makes sense. I posted on another forum that actually has quite a few Irish members, so hopefully they will chime it too. They will probably tell me the same thing, though.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thought I'd add a few new pictures...Luna turned 5 weeks Friday!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Luna's precious! I know you can't wait to get her home! 3 more weeks?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is just adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl!  I cannot wait to see her pics as she grows.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yes we have about 3 weeks left, more if weather doesn't cooperate!! She changes everyday!!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

She is sooo cute. Love the name Luna, too!

We have ... 16 days until we get our puppy.  Hope the time flies for both of us!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thought I would give everyone an update on Luna, she is 10 weeks old now. She is doing great. House training is going great, though I admit its more diligence on our part than hers. lol. She has learned how to sit. Crate training was a breeze!! She is just a wonderful addition, though she is by far the the laziest puppy we have ever had. Of course we wanted a more laid back shelite so this works for us, lol. Well here are a few pictures of her, not the greatest but its something. lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What an absolutely stunning girl.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

She is so beautiful! Sheltie and collie faces are just so sweet!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I know they do have the most precious faces. We are very happy with her all around, we got some pretty bad feed back about the shelite breed and were strongly encouraged to go with the collie(which I will own another one day), but so far she is everything we were looking for extremely laid back, but still has some spunk, the collie beauty in a small package, and my hunny is happy with the size and Im happy that we got several of the traits I adored in the collie! lol. So it worked out for us, of course I know were lucky, the breeder was great and really helped us pick what we were looking for, and told us what to stay away from. Without her we would have been a mess I believe. lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes ... she just keeps getting prettier all the time! (Collies are my heart breed ... any dog that remotely looks like "Lassie" )


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is just adorable. I'm so happy she's working out well for you guys.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sclevenger said:


> I know they do have the most precious faces. We are very happy with her all around, we got some pretty bad feed back about the shelite breed and were strongly encouraged to go with the collie(which I will own another one day), but so far she is everything we were looking for extremely laid back, but still has some spunk, the collie beauty in a small package, and my hunny is happy with the size and Im happy that we got several of the traits I adored in the collie! lol. So it worked out for us, of course I know were lucky, the breeder was great and really helped us pick what we were looking for, and told us what to stay away from. Without her we would have been a mess I believe. lol.


I always hear bad things about shelties, but all my shelties have been wonderful.  I'm so glad she's fitting in well!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Thought I would add a few more pictures of Luna...


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay...let me try again!!!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay nevermind...I can't get any of them to work...Sorry guys! Posting like I always do but its not working... :-/


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope you can get the photos working soon. I would love to see what she looks like now.  How is everything going with training?


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know what's up, its weird! I just posted a picture of the new guy and then came here to add pictures and it won't work. 

Training is getting better, I'll be honest fi does most of it, she is sitting, house breaking really good and walking on the leash.


----------

